# Electronics & Telecommunications Engineering vs Electronics & Electrical Engineering



## Techguy (Jun 1, 2015)

Will be doing it from a local college. I like Electrical stuff: power supplies, power phases, motors etc, but many people recommend the ET. Btw, will telecommunications make any difference versus communications?

I love computer hardware (not so much the software side, but am okay with it); what would be the better line to go for if I want to get into R&D for computer hardware: designing motherboards etc? 

Future prospects? Job opportunities?  Value of the degree (EC vs ET)? Salaries?


----------



## Faun (Jun 1, 2015)

Look at the syllabus of the streams to know the difference. 

India is not a electronics hardware development hub. You will see jobs for verification and testing. Consult with others who are studying same to know about the job opportunities. 

Salary wise you can expect ~20k less per annum compared to CS or IT. It's the average figure from campus placements. If you are good, you can earn more than CS. IT average.


----------



## Techguy (Jun 1, 2015)

Between CS, IT, EC (Communication) and EE, which have the best scope in terms of jobs, further studies, salary?


----------



## Faun (Jun 1, 2015)

Techguy said:


> Between CS, IT, EC (Communication) and EE, which have the best scope in terms of jobs, further studies, salary?



CS or IT.


----------

